
Show HN: PipeTwist, a difficult tile matching game - fmjunker
http://www.pipetwist.com
======
fmjunker
I found this concept by accident while I was looking for ways to generate
match-3 games. The actual implementation took a couple days, most of which was
spent on making it not too difficult. "Easy" is easy, "normal" I can do if I
concentrate, "hard" is too hard for me, and "harder" should be just about
impossible. Questions, comments?

